# This weekend... my fishing story (& a ?)



## miamifishingbabe (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi! I'm new and have a story and a question. 

My boyfriend and I were out on his boat (he calls it a flats boat whatever that means??) in the 'back country???' (whatever that is - all I know is it was close to alot of trees). We were out for a couple of hours (seemed that long - I got a good tan so it probably was) when all the sudden he caught this really cool-looking, huge fish - about 2 feet long. It was Silver!!! So different! I didn't realize fish were silver. Does anyone know what it is called? It was so neat! Maybe the moderator can tell me? I want to get him something with that kind of fish on it. It was big, silver and cute.

Thanks for your help!
Miamibabe


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm not enough of an expert on Florida fishin, so don't go by my word, but sounds like it could have been a Tarpon.

Check out some of the wildlife guide books like Audobon's.

Anyone? She's got me curious.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

miami fishing babe there is a good chance it was a tarpon. unless it had a small thin stripe down it and that would make it a snook.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

try this miami fishing babe. if it looked like this one than it was a tarpon.web page


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

or maybe this one a bonefish.web pageand here is a snookweb page hope this helps


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

> big, silver and cute


Classic 

You can search for yourself on this site...good luck, just click around to see pircutes of different fish
http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/


----------



## miamifishingbabe (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the help! I will check the sites in a little while. I have to run to the gym first 

miamibabe


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey miamifishingbabe
Didn't your boy friend tell you what kind of fish it was?

I hope the info above helped you out.  

T<----->---<>Kozlow


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey miamifishingbabe
I was thinking Im not to far from Miami and since you like to go fishing , maybe you and I could go and I will be more then happy to show you all of the different species we might encounter.  

Please email me your picture first!  

T<----->---<>Kozlow


----------



## miamifishingbabe (Mar 17, 2003)

hmmmm.... well I do have a boyfriend. But, I saw your picture on the 'Angler of the Month' post and you look pretty good  

If you can make it down here email me (I'll send you my email address) but I have to be careful. My boyfriend gets pretty nuts when I do this sort of thing. 

(you're pretty cute tho... lets see what we can work out. as far as my picture, you'll just have to chance it   I think you'll be pleased..... )

miamibabe


----------



## Lovetocrab (Mar 17, 2003)

I Think That cute Silver Tarpon just may have hooked a new Romance!!!!


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hahaha, way to go Kozlow!! You'll have to let us all know what you "catch" down in Miami.  Take a picture of her for us


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Look's like Kozlow is going to MIAMI to brush up on my Fish Identification and Technics.  Also while I am there will see if she got her moneies worth from that gym membership and I can't wait ro see those Tan Lines.( maybe she doesn't have any)   That would be cool.  
Can't wait to show you the back country miamifishingbabe   

T<---->--<>Kozlow


----------



## miamifishingbabe (Mar 17, 2003)

You've got mail kozlow 

(and you're right.... not many tan lines  )

Are you married? (doesn't really matter but I like to know ahead of time).


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Koz

You seem to be a man who stays on top of things there in Florida. Keeping us informed and all. Don't know how many of us have been to the back country... 

Can we expect you to post a link to the site?


----------



## miamifishingbabe (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for the links... Koz helped me figure out the fish. I think it was a bonefish (what a name!!!! OMG lol!!)
(is he just saying that?  )


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Did you just say you wanted to kiss the "bone fish"??   Just thinking of that one episode of Fish On.


----------



## Lovetocrab (Mar 17, 2003)

Koz~ I think You better go to Miami and ID That Thing! Bonefish???? 
Okay its Long ~ its Silver ~ But Cute??????


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Lovetocrab 
Do you do much crabbing in NJ and were do you go to crab? What do you use to catch crabs ? What kind of crabs do you catch in NJ?


miamifishingbabe
Got your mail. Nice, Very Nice.   Yes there is such a thing as a bonefish.
If we get together I will have to show you one. I am not married but have a girlfriend,
but if it doesn't matter to you it won't matter to me.    


FL FISHERMAN 
FISH ON MIAMI STYLE!!!   


T<---->--<>Kozlow


----------



## surfergirl (Mar 18, 2003)

I think you all got hooked by the snook.
What a fish story.


----------



## Lovetocrab (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Koz~~ Yes I do Alot of crabbing in NJ!
I crab in the Deleware bay area! I use Traps
I have them Made Special for Me! Four Drop down Doors! I spray paint them Black! I really think the Silver the Crabs can see!
Don't Laugh~~ I get Bushels Full!!!!!  
The only Bait I will use is Bunker! 
The Season doesn't get going here till July!
The water needs to be warm!  
I'll have to UPS you some of My crabs I cook in beer & Linguini !! OMG! You will Love it! PS! I Clean My crabs before Cooking 
The Type of Crab I Catch is called a "Blue Crab"


----------



## miamifishingbabe (Mar 17, 2003)

alright... I get the feeling people are making fun of me here  I really wanted to know what the fish is (and yes, Koz is a cutie). 

Who is this surfergirl anyway? 1 post... she is just trying to snag Koz... thats what THAT is about!


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey miamifishingbabe, maybe you and your rival there, surfer stirrer, should post some pics on the message board. I'm sure everyone would love to give Kozlow their advice on who he needs to show fish indentification too, unless of course you're afraid you might catch a "bonefish"   But of course, nobody's making fun of you, we dont do that


----------



## Lovetocrab (Mar 17, 2003)

I am getting the feeling that Surfergirl is trying to surf her way to the Backcountry Fishing expedition! Don't take the Bait Koz!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Lovetocrab 
It say's in your profile you like to sing karaoke know any fishing song's ? Humm A few bars for us. And what is a KJ under occupation ? Blue crabs the only crabs you have ever caught? I have never gone crabbing what the hell is bunker? What's the water Temp in NJ at this time? How and why do you clean your crabs before cooking ? I thought it was brutal enough throwing them in a pot of boiling H2O while their still alive. What's up with that?


surfergirl 
Where do you call home and what do you know about hooking a Snook >----<> Very little info in your Profile. Do you like to ride those tasty one's and where? And where do you wet your lines at? If your close to where I am you could take my line out through the surf for me So's I can catch the BIGGIN'S  

Don't worry miamifishingbabe you've got me hooked with the PIC
   

T<---->--<>Kozlow


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

I wonder who's being stingy... Koz or the babe...
"Sorry, either the user or the board administrator is blocking access to this email address."

LOL


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Koz, bunker is the same as menhaden. I fish for striped bass in ct during the spring/early summer, and they call is bunker up there too. Speaking of stripers....anyone ever catch any?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey fishing squid i think the babe is being stingy for not showing us the pic  Joe not too many stripers if any being caught around FL. You might here stories of many many years ago when the water around FL wasn't as warm as it is, but they mostly don't go much further than sc/ga during the winter. here is a link on menhadden aka bunker, alewifebunker


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

They do catch a few stripers in the St. Johns near Jacksonville. Just sharing a litte tidbit.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Little Fish - Settle your scores elsewhere all your post will be deleted and I will ban you

Thank's for your cooperation
Just having a little fun here.

KOZLOW / FLORIDA MODERATOR


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

I've read a few articles on people catching them in the St. Johns around Jax, and on Lake Talquin up here in Tallahassee....according to the FWC they stock fingerling stripers in several rivers and lakes yearly....just wondering if anybody had ever fished for them...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah i have heard of stripers in the st. johns and a few others but i do believe those are the hybrid stripers not true saltwater stripers.


----------



## Lovetocrab (Mar 17, 2003)

Koz~ The Best Fishing Song I Know is........
Brad Paisley's Song! I am Gonna Miss her!!

Well I love her 
But I love to fish 
I spend all day out on this lake 
And hell is all I catch 
Today she met me at the door 
Said I would have to choose 
If I hit that fishin' hole today 
She'd be packin' all her things 
And she'd be gone by noon 

Well I'm gonna miss her 
When I get home 
But right now I'm on this lakeshore 
And I'm sittin' in the sun 
I'm sure it'll hit me 
When I walk through that door tonight 
That I'm gonna miss her 
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite 

Now there's a chance that if I hurry 
I could beg her to stay 
But that water's right 
And the weather's perfect 
No tellin' what I might catch today 

Well I'm gonna miss her 
When I get home 
But right now I'm on this lakeshore 
And I'm sittin' in the sun 
I'm sure it'll hit me 
When I walk through that door tonight 
That I'm gonna miss her 
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite 

Yeah, I'm gonna miss her 
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Lovetocrab - I was hoping you would sing that one for us. That is my theme song!    

T<---->--<>Kozlow


----------

